# New Pictures of baby Rori!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been spoiling this little girl rotten! She has been following me all around and I take her in the house!  She fell asleep in my lap last night! Here's a few pictures I got of her the other night. In the second picture she's in my Breyer horse barn! lol


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

She is soooooooo cute! And tiny....she fits in a Breyer horse barn? WOW!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is adorable Tara!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

so cute and so tiny!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! I am definitely keeping her!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhh you are torturing me with these pictures! LOL She is soooooooooooo adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is adorable.......


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Stop with the cuteness people!!!! I'm so jealous! My beasts are cute for like a week and then grow to be giant, these guys stay little...its too much!!!

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awwww


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! She is cute, for sure! And yep, she fits in a Breyer barn. Although I had a heck of a tme trying to get her to stay in there!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cutie-pie!


----------

